# my pegun



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

hello there i just found a bird and it is a pegun and it wont eat or drink it shakes alot... i did some research and it says it might be blind ..because one of the eyes is a different calor than the other.. what should i do?? what should I feed it?? We bpught it bird food .. it just started eating a few minuets ago but not that much ..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please post a picture. I wondering if its a baby. Does it squeak?


----------

